# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Tοστιερα green toast της izzy

## pgt397

ειναι αυτη εδω http://www.benrubi.gr/sandwich-maker...oast-izzy.html
Δεν αναβει καθολου.
Ελενξα το καλωδιο,εβαλα αλλο,τιποτα.
Τσεκαρα εσωτερικα δεν ειδα σε πρωτη φαση κατι παραξενο.
Εχει καπου καμμια ασφαλεια?δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο  :Confused1: 
Αν χαλασει η μια αντισταση,νεκρωνει?
Μπορω να αφαιρεσω εν αλλαξ και να τσεκαρω?
Οποτε αν φταιει αυτο να την παρω και να παω σε μαγαζι που ξερω οτι εχει τετοια ανταλλακτικα.

----------


## katmadas

Ελεγξε την θερμικη η τις θερμικες ασφαλειες με ενα πολυμετρο και δες αν εχουν συνεχεια.
Αν οχι τοτε αντικαθηστας.
Επισης ελεγξε το διακοπτη για συνεχεια.

----------

FILMAN (10-08-15)

----------


## pgt397

που ειναι αυτα τα θερμικες ασφαλειες?
διακοπτη δεν εχει καθολου η συσκετη.....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> που ειναι αυτα τα θερμικες ασφαλειες?.


http://www.ntenko.gr/index.php?cPath=2_10_160 (αυτές οι ασφάλειες θα είναι μέσα σε ένα σωληνωτό "μακαρόνι" υφασμάτινο σωληνάκι)




> διακοπτη δεν εχει καθολου η συσκετη.....


Τότε θα έχει θερμοστάτη σε κλίξον
http://www.deepnet.gr/index.php?rout...y&path=492_623




> Ελενξα το καλωδιο,εβαλα αλλο,τιποτα.


Είναι ειδικά καλώδια , καλύτερα να βάλεις τα δικά του πίσω




> Αν χαλασει η μια αντισταση,νεκρωνει?


 Ναι αν τα έχουν βάλει σε σειρά . Αλλιώς αν τα έχουν ενώσει παράλληλα , τότε δεν θα δουλεύει μόνο αυτή που χάλασε .

----------

FILMAN (10-08-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Οπως λεει και ο πετρος θα πρεπει να δεις κατι τετοιο μεσα στην τοστιερα 
στο κοκκινο ειναι ο θερμοστατης και στο μαυρο η θερμικη ασφαλεια.

----------

FILMAN (10-08-15)

----------


## pgt397

Nαι βρηκα την θερμικη ασφαλεια.και εχει οριζοντιο θερμοστατη.
Το πανινο καλωδιο γυρω απο την θερμικη ασφαλει μαυρισμενο.
(παραθετω φωτογραφια)
Να παρω μια θερμικη πρωτα να δοκιμασω?
Εχω και κολλητιρι αν χρειαστει.

----------


## xsterg

θα μετρησεις με πολυμετρο. αλλα επειδη μου φαινεσαι αρχαριος και πας σε βαθια νερα (220 v) θα ελεγα να το αφησεις κατα μερος για κανεναν αλλον πιο εμπειρο. εξοικειωσου με χαμηλες τασεις και οταν εισαι δυνατος τα ξαναλεμε για τα 220.

----------


## pgt397

Σκαλιζω τα παντα 25 χρονια.ουτε μπαμ,ουτε μπουμ.Και πολυμετρο εχω,και ολοκαινουργιο πινακα ασφαλειων.
Και ειμαι πολυ σοβαρος οτι κανω,οσο ερασιτεχνικα και αν το κανω.
Μεσα απο εδω εφτιαξα το πλυντηριο,αφαιρεσα ενα εξαρτημα,και δουλευει ρολοι.
Απλα,αν αλλαξω τη θερμικη ασφαλεια,1,5 ευρω,θα επανελθει αν ειχε προβλημα αυτη?

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε Αλέξη, πρώτα *θα μετρήσεις* με το πολύμετρο να δεις αν η θερμοασφάλεια έχει διακοπή... Αν δεν έχει, *ΔΕΝ* θα την αλλάξεις... Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και με τον θερμοστάτη... *Και εννοείται βέβαια ότι καμιά σύνδεση δεν θα κάνεις με κολλητήρι, εκτός βέβαια αν θέλεις με το πρώτο άναμμα της συσκευής να λιώσει η κόλληση που έκανες...*

----------


## pgt397

Τι ενοεις διακοπη?εβαλα τον ενα πολο πριν και τον αλλο μετα την θερμασφαλεια.Και επιδει ΔΕΝ ηξερα που να παω τον διακοπτη του πολυμετρου δοκιμασα σε ολες τις θεσεις.Δεν ειχε σε καμμια καποια αντιδραση.Σωστα  επραξα?παιζει ρολο η πολικοτητα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> παιζει ρολο η πολικοτητα?


Όχι 



> ΔΕΝ ηξερα που να παω τον διακοπτη του πολυμετρου δοκιμασα σε ολες τις θεσεις.


Όπου και να το δοκιμάσεις , μας ενδιαφέρει να έχει "συνέχεια".



> Δεν ειχε σε καμμια καποια αντιδραση.Σωστα επραξα?


Άρα έφταιγε η ασφάλεια.
Να το ξανακλείσεις με φροντίδα έτσι ώστε τα όποια καλώδια να μην ακουμπούν σε μεταλλικά ή θερμαινόμενα μέρη. Και τέλος να ελέγξεις για το αν κάνει "παύσεις" από τον θερμοστάτη κλίξον. Πρόσεξε και το #9 (να μην κάνεις κόλληση με καλάι αλλά πρεσσαριστό)

----------


## FILMAN

Το πολύμετρο έπρεπε να το βάλεις στη χαμηλότερη κλίμακα μέτρησης αντιστάσεων ή στην κλίμακα ελέγχου συνέχειας και / ή διόδων και όχι βέβαια σε κλίμακα μέτρησης τάσης ή ρεύματος...

Αν η θερμοασφάλεια μετράει λοιπόν ανοιχτό κύκλωμα θέλει αλλαγή, θα την βγάλεις και θα δεις πόσους βαθμούς γράφει πάνω της για να βάλεις μια καινούρια. Θα την ενώσεις με τα καλώδια με κάτι πρεσσαριστό (εγώ κόβω γυμνούς ακροδέκτες FASTON και κάνω τη σύνδεση με το πρεσσαριστό κομμάτι) ή αν δεν έχεις τέτοια πρέσσα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις δυο μονές κλέμες πορσελάνης.

----------


## pgt397

λοιπον την αφαιρεσα τελειως.Στο πολυμετρο στο Ω στα 2000κ εδειχνε απο -12 μεχρι 50,γενικως αλλαζανε τα νουμερα ποτε κατω ποτε πανω......

----------


## xsterg

η οι επαφες σου ειναι οξειδωμενες, η εχει προβλημα το πολυμετρο σου η δεν ξερεις να μετρας. να παιζει τοσο πολυ το πολυμετρο δεν γινεται. επισης -12 στην κλιμακα των ωμ δεν γινεται. εως 0 φτανει η κλιμακα. εισαι σιγουρος οτι το πολυμετρο σου ειναι σε καλη κατασταση? εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις επιλεξει κλιμακα μετρησης αντιστασεων και οχι κατι αλλο?

----------

FILMAN (12-08-15)

----------


## pgt397

Τα πραγματα τα κανω πιο απλα!αγορασα μια θερμικη ασφαλεια 0.90 λεπτα και ηδη ψηνω ατελειωτα τοστακια!
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω αυτο το &*$%#^%$&#$ θερμομονωτικο.....το βασανισα λιγο αυτο που ειχε επανω και θελω να βαλω καινουργιο.Που πωλουνται αθηνα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε αποθήκες ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού ή σε κανέναν περιελιξιά για ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ

----------


## pgt397

Βρηκα προστατευτικο θερμανσης.Το εβαλα εξτρα πανω απο το εργοστασιακο για πληρη ασφαλεια.
με 1,40 ευρω η τοστιερα αναγγεννηθικε......
Μετα το πλυντηριο η δευτερη επισκευη απο εδω μεσα που κανω χαρη και στην βοηθεια σας.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## katmadas

> Βρηκα προστατευτικο θερμανσης.Το εβαλα εξτρα πανω απο το εργοστασιακο για πληρη ασφαλεια.
> με 1,40 ευρω η τοστιερα αναγγεννηθικε......
> Μετα το πλυντηριο η δευτερη επισκευη απο εδω μεσα που κανω χαρη και στην βοηθεια σας.
> Ευχαριστω!


To θεμα παντως ειναι να μπορεσεις να βοηθησεις και εσυ και οχι να μπαινεις μεσα στο φορουμ μονο για να εξοικονομησεις χρηματα.
δεν γινεται απο το 2013 μεχρι σημερα να εχεις 13 ποστ και αυτα μονο με ερωτησεις για εσενα.

----------


## xlife

Φανη.. Αν και συμφωνώ με πολλά από όσα λες (και στο άλλο forum) εδώ νομίζω έχεις λαθος... Πολλοί μπαίνουν για να εξοικονομήσουν χρήματα αλλά για μένα είναι αποδεκτό... Ο άνθρωπος πιθανόν να μην έχει καμια γνώση ώστε να βοηθήσει κάποιον άλλο. Όμως ζητάει βοήθεια για μια απλή βλάβη η οποια θα μείνει γραμμένη για κάποιον άλλο.. Στο κάτω κάτω όταν λύθηκε το θέμα μπήκε στον κόπο να ξαναμπεί και να γράψει πως το έφτιαξε .. Καθώς και να ευχαριστήσει όσους βοήθησαν... Δεν το κάνουν όλοι αυτό... Εμένα άλλο δεν μου αρέσει.. Όταν μπαίνουν "επαγγελματίες" που παίρνουν δουλειές με μισα λεφτά από άλλους και μετά μπαίνουν στα φόρουμ και ρωτάνε κάθε μέρα και για κάτι άλλο.. (έχω συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που το λέω...)

----------


## nyannaco

> Πολλοί μπαίνουν για να εξοικονομήσουν χρήματα αλλά για μένα είναι αποδεκτό... Ο άνθρωπος πιθανόν να μην έχει καμια γνώση ώστε να βοηθήσει κάποιον άλλο. Όμως ζητάει βοήθεια για μια απλή βλάβη η οποια θα μείνει γραμμένη για κάποιον άλλο.. Στο κάτω κάτω όταν λύθηκε το θέμα μπήκε στον κόπο να ξαναμπεί και να γράψει πως το έφτιαξε .. Καθώς και να ευχαριστήσει όσους βοήθησαν... Δεν το κάνουν όλοι αυτό...


Προσυπογράφω

----------


## katmadas

Οκ αν δεν υπαρχουν γνωσεις καθολου ειναι αποδεκτο και απο μενα....
δεν εκανα επιθεση στον φιλο αλλωστε οπως βλεπω η πρωτη απαντηση ηταν δικη μου...
μια κοινοτητα για να ζησει ομορφα θελει ενα λιθαρακι απο ολους και απο μερικους ισως περισσοτερα....

----------


## felix_w

Καλησπέρα,

συμπληρώνω στο θέμα ότι πριν μερικές ημέρες επιδιόρθωσα την ίδια τοστιέρα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα thermal fuse.

Κόστος 0.50€ (και αρκετό καθάρισμα εσωτερικά  :Biggrin:  )

To μόνο που λείπει είναι οι 2 ενδεικτικές λυχνίες, που κατα την επισκευή δεν είχα διαθέσιμες, οπότε και έμεινε έτσι. Το έχω κατα νου όμως και θα τις προμηθευτώ.

----------

